# Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT in Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Xi 3650

## henri

Hi folks,

finally I got one of this cool wide- & glare-screen Amilo Laptops with 4GB ram, Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT and integrated Intel grafics chip.

Cool-tool and I already managed to get all important devices running now, including the Intel grafics chip so I may use X and also the webcam.

To find out a fitting model type for snd-hda-intel to turn off the speakers automaticcally when the headphones are pluged in took a few hours, but that also works.

Synaptics touchpad works much better than used with Win (like expected).

Used kernel version is: 2.6.28-gentoo

The driver recommended by nvidia is version 180.22, which I installed from the berkano overlay.

It compiled perfectly and the driver will also be loaded.

But unfortunately, when it comes to starting X, this fails with the following messages:

(Oh, I forgot: To narrow the problemfield, I disabled AGP. With AGP it fails before, when trying to start GLX.)

Xorg.0.log:

```

...

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGP disabled per request

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please see the COMMON PROBLEMS section in the README for

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     additional information.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

dmesg:

```

...

[  362.165177] NVRM: failed to copy vbios to system memory.

[  362.165868] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x30:0xffffffff:891)

[  362.165872] NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) failed

```

cat /proc/interrupts

```

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:      22216      22109   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:        386        388   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:         16         13   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          1   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:         58         58   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 16:         16         20   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3

 18:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb8

 19:       1797       1746   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb5, uhci_hcd:usb7

 21:         15         15   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 22:         98        107   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel

 23:          0          2   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb6

2299:       5806       5791   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

2300:       1113       1141   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:      37111      36387   Local timer interrupts

RES:       8668      11270   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:         42         99   Function call interrupts

TLB:         29         50   TLB shootdowns

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

```

Model:           GeForce 9600M GT

IRQ:             16

Video BIOS:      ??.??.??.??.??

Card Type:       PCI-E

DMA Size:        32 bits

DMA Mask:        0xffffffff

Bus Location:    01.00.0

```

Any hints what I could do to solve the problem and get the card running?

Many thanks in advance,

yours Henri

----------

## SeaTiger

Can you post /etc/X11/xorg.conf and lspci?

----------

## henri

Sure, just a second....

...here we go...

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LF Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9600M GT (rev a1)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

05:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Henri Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    # Driver         "evdev"

    Driver         "kbd"

    # Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Touchpad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.1"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "650"

    Option         "Buttons" "5"

    Option         "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option         "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

    Option         "CircularScrolling" "1"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "15"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "15"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

    Option         "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "17"

    Option         "FingerLow" "14"

    Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

    Option         "InputFashion" "Mouse"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "120"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "3"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "110"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.2"

    Option         "Name" "ALPS;Touchpad"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "RightEdge" "830"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "TopEdge" "120"

    Option         "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option         "Vendor" "Sysp"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "USBMouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    # Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600M GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen         0

    Option "NvAgp" "0"  #... disables AGP support

    # Option "NvAgp" "1"  #... use NVAGP, if possible

    # Option "NvAgp" "2"  #... use AGPGART, if possible

    # Option "NvAGP" "3"  #... try AGPGART; if that fails, try NVAGP

    # Option         "RenderAccel" "false"

    # Option         "Rotate" "off"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Many thanks for every hint in advance,

yours Henri

----------

## henri

Allright,

turning off the Hibryd Grafics Mode in Bios and only selecting the Nvidia card did solve the Problem.

Very nice, im very pleased,

yours Henri

----------

